# Home NAS für SMB und Plex



## projectneo (19. September 2017)

*Home NAS für SMB und Plex*

Hallo liebe Community,

aktuell betreibe ich in meinem PC noch 2x2 TB HDDs zur Massenspeicherung von Daten. Auf meinem PC läuft auch noch ein Plex Server über den ich Videos streame.
Ich möchte nun endlich weg davon, die HDDs in meinem PC zu haben sowie diesen immer für Plex laufen lassen zu müssen. 

Daher möchte ich mir eine Home-NAS zulegen. Grundlegend soll die nur folgendes können:

- min. 100MB/s schreibend
- bereitstellen von SMB Shares
- Plex als DLNA/Media Server
- Unterstützung für x264 und x265

Das ganze kann auch eine Selbstbaulösung sein, allerdings muss dafür Lautstärke und Stromverbrauch passen sowie das System einfach zu bedienen/warten sein.
Ich habe heute gesehen dass Synologie neue Modell released hat, das DS218+ kostet allerdings schon 340€ und mir ist nicht klar was jetzt der wirkliche Unterschied zu einer DS216play für 100€ weniger ist oder gar dem DS216+.

Mich würden eure Erfahrungen interessieren, denn Marketingtechnisch sind sich die ersten beiden sehr ähnlich. Vielleicht gibt's ja auch andere Hersteller?


----------



## SayHo (19. September 2017)

*AW: Home NAS für SMB und Plex*

Hab mir n nas selber gebaut auf Basis eines asrock J3455 Brettes mit zusatzsatakart aktuell 7 8tb platten verbaut Stromverbrauch ca 30 Watt im idle mit deinen nur 2 platten denk ich so 10 -15 Watt mit nem Pico Netzteil kann man bestimmt auch noch was sparen an Watt 
Hab halt Atx verbaut wegen der vielen platten kommen auch noch welche dazu
Der Vorteil von so nem Ding ist es ist flexibler und ich nutze es gleichzeitig als mediaplayer mit kodi dank hdmi 2.0 auch 4k 60hz noprob 
Kosten ca 200 + Gehäuse + platten + eventuell ne ssd (ich hab eine drin will in keinem Rechner ohne sein 60gig reichen locker für win10)
Jenachdem was man will
Und wenn hdmi  Standart veraltet haste immer noch n nas 
Bauzeit 30min + Betriebssystem aufsetzen 


Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (19. September 2017)

*AW: Home NAS für SMB und Plex*

Ich werd mir nen eigenen Server / Multimedia PC zusammen basteln, denn die Synology ist gut, aber bei bei Erweiterungen bräuchte ich jetzt eine neues NAS.
Also bau ich einen kleinen PC und fange dann alles damit zu erweitern


----------



## fotoman (19. September 2017)

*AW: Home NAS für SMB und Plex*



projectneo schrieb:


> - min. 100MB/s schreibend


Minimum? Dass 1 GBit Netzwerk "nur" max. 119 GB/s schafft (lesend oder schreibend), ist Dir sicher bekannt, dass der Client dann auch per Kabel (und nicht per WLan oder noch schlimmer dLan) angebunden sein muss, sicher auch. Und selbst dann klappt das nur mit größeren Dateien beim Zugriff von einem Client aus.

Für all sowas muss am Ende dann auch noch die verwendete Platte mitspielen, was bei älteren Platten keineswegs selbstverständlich ist. Solltest Du die vorhandenen Platten einbauen wlllen, so ist nahezu immer ein Neuformatieren der Platten im NAS nötig, also ein Datenverlust mit dem Zwang eines vorherigen Voll-Backups. Einzige mir bekannte Ausnahme: man baut selber und nutzt ein Standard-OS als Basis (meist also Windows oder Linux). Wobie ich dann einen HP Proliant nehmejn würde, wenn 4 HDDs genügen.



projectneo schrieb:


> - Unterstützung für x264 und x265


Hä? Soll das NAS nun die Videos abspielen und aktiv per HDMI am Fernseher hängen? Oder wozu muss ein NAS ansonsten irgendein Datenformat unterstützen?



projectneo schrieb:


> Mich würden eure Erfahrungen interessieren, denn Marketingtechnisch sind sich die ersten beiden sehr ähnlich. Vielleicht gibt's ja auch andere Hersteller?


So ins Blaue hinein getippt dürfte wohl kaum jemand Praxiserfahrung mit drei einigermaßen aktuellen 2-Bay NAS Systemen haben. Als Hersteller gibt es sonst mind. noch QNap


----------



## SayHo (19. September 2017)

*AW: Home NAS für SMB und Plex*

Die neuen synology basieren meines Wissens nach Auf den j3455 Brettern die grossen zumindest

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## projectneo (21. September 2017)

*AW: Home NAS für SMB und Plex*



fotoman schrieb:


> Minimum? Dass 1 GBit Netzwerk "nur" max. 119 GB/s schafft (lesend oder schreibend), ist Dir sicher bekannt, dass der Client dann auch per Kabel (und nicht per WLan oder noch schlimmer dLan) angebunden sein muss, sicher auch. Und selbst dann klappt das nur mit größeren Dateien beim Zugriff von einem Client aus.
> 
> Für all sowas muss am Ende dann auch noch die verwendete Platte mitspielen, was bei älteren Platten keineswegs selbstverständlich ist. Solltest Du die vorhandenen Platten einbauen wlllen, so ist nahezu immer ein Neuformatieren der Platten im NAS nötig, also ein Datenverlust mit dem Zwang eines vorherigen Voll-Backups. Einzige mir bekannte Ausnahme: man baut selber und nutzt ein Standard-OS als Basis (meist also Windows oder Linux). Wobie ich dann einen HP Proliant nehmejn würde, wenn 4 HDDs genügen.
> 
> ...



1GBit Ethernet schafft bis zu 125MB/s Nettodurchsatz, das ist mir klar. Und genau das möchte ich. Ich will meine Daten nicht mit 80MB/s kopieren. Meine Festplatten schaffen das locker, daher kein Problem an der Front.
Und klar, wenn wir beide Daten übertragen ist eben der gesamte Durchsatz darauf begrenzt. Allerdings ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass wir zu zweit große Mengen Daten kopieren.

Bzgl. Plex: Ich möchte auf dem NAS gern den Plex Server betreiben, jetzt ist die Frage brauche ich dafür überhaupt x265 Unterstützung oder ist das nur fürs Transcodieren?


----------



## fotoman (22. September 2017)

*AW: Home NAS fÃ¼r SMB und Plex*



projectneo schrieb:


> 1GBit Ethernet schafft bis zu 125MB/s Nettodurchsatz, das ist mir klar.


Dann ist mein Netz wohl zu langsam, auf mehr wie 119 MB/s komme ich von SSD zu SSD nicht. Und das selbst bei SSDs nur bei der Übertragung von großen Dateien.

Schon das billige DS216j kommt lesend auf 115 MB/s und schreibend auf 102 MB/s Übertragungsrate (mit unbekannten Netzwerkgeräten und den dort genutzen Platten):
Synology DS216j im Test - Hardwareluxx
Das hier getestete DS216+ kommt auf auf 110/110:
Synology DS216+ Test - 2 Bay NAS mit Intel Braswell und AES-Ni - Technikaffe.de
Was von der Geschwindigkeit übrig bleibt, wenn parallel ein Client ein  Video streamt und ein anderer (selbst auf eine andere Platte) schreiben will, testet wohl keiner.

Ob einem die etwas bessere Performacne den doppelten Preis wert ist?

Ich kenne nur meine Antwort, die bei solchen Preisen (310 Euro für ein kleines 2-Bay NAS) dann "Eigenbau" lautet. Wenn ich Netzwerk-Performacne will, wäre das NAS mit 10 GBit am PC angebunden, die übrigen Geräte müssten sich mit GBit begnügen. 



projectneo schrieb:


> Bzgl. Plex: Ich möchte auf dem NAS gern den Plex Server betreiben, jetzt ist die Frage brauche ich dafür überhaupt x265 Unterstützung oder ist das nur fürs Transcodieren?


ich dachte Plex wäre nichts anderes wie ein "Katalogsystem" (inkl. Streaming) für Videos. Also Streamt das System rohe Daten (die zufällig in h264/h264 oder was auch immer kodiert sind) zum Endgerät. Das Endgerät entschlüsseln diese und stellt sie dar. Wenn Plex selbstständig Indizes der Videos erstellen kann (anstatt dass man beim Hinzufügen aus der IMDb das passende Cover auswählt), dann muss Plex mit h265 umgehen können, die NAS-HW aber keineswegs.

Das ist bei mir aber alles nur Theorie, ich öffne meine Videos einfach im Dateisystem. Wenn mein Netz zu langsam ist, um die Videos zu übertragen (was bei meinem aktuellen 54 MBit WLan schon bei HD der Fall ist) oder wenn ds Endgerät das Format nicht unterstützt, dann ist es halt so oder ich wandele das Video zur Not offline. In der Regel nutze aber eher einen anderen Client.


----------



## projectneo (22. September 2017)

*AW: Home NAS fÃ¼r SMB und Plex*



fotoman schrieb:


> Dann ist mein Netz wohl zu langsam, auf mehr wie 119 MB/s komme ich von SSD zu SSD nicht. Und das selbst bei SSDs nur bei der Übertragung von großen Dateien.
> 
> Schon das billige DS216j kommt lesend auf 115 MB/s und schreibend auf 102 MB/s Übertragungsrate (mit unbekannten Netzwerkgeräten und den dort genutzen Platten):
> Synology DS216j im Test - Hardwareluxx
> ...




Danke für deine Antwort! Ich glaube ich verwechsle da was bzgl. Plex. Es scheint so zu sein, dass man die Codec Unterstützung nur braucht, wenn man auf dem NAS Transcodieren will. Das will ich eigentlich nicht, da ich ein Shield TV habe und die alle Codecs unterstützt. Ich denke ich fasse mal das DS216J ins Auge!


----------



## chaotium (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Home NAS für SMB und Plex*

Die DS216J kostet rund 170 Euro. Mein NAS im Eigenbau knapp 270, gut ich nutze es auch als zweitrechner. Da geht noch was im Preis.  Ich kann nun bei bedarf platten Nachrüsten wie ich will, das geht dort nicht und dann kannste nen neues NAS kaufen.
Das kostet dann um die 300.

Überlegs dir genau


----------

